# Battery indicator jumps, phone shuts down



## rstoller (Jun 15, 2011)

My battery indicator suddenly jumps from say 80% -> 30%. After a few minutes the phone suddenly shuts down. I cannot restart without using AC cord. When it boots the battery indicator is around 5%. In a minute the battery indicator is 20%. Within 10 minutes it is 95-100% The phone never shuts down if plugged in. This can happen with no apps running in the background.

ideas? I tried factory reset, wiping all incl battery stats & recalibrating.

running ThunderShed 1.5, latest radios from 2.11.605.19


----------



## bpyazel (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds like a bad battery

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

+1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rstoller (Jun 15, 2011)

Who knew a bad battery could act so spectacularly weird? New battery going strong 22 hours and counting...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

rstoller said:


> Who knew a bad battery could act so spectacularly weird? New battery going strong 22 hours and counting...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Good news man, thanks for the follow up!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

